

Ask HN: Resources for 15 years old to learning coding? - kull

This is a smart kind passionate about technology and looking over my shoulder when I am coding, with a dream of being a developer like me. I am not sure what resources should I give him, so he has a great start and will not be discouraged by boring websites about coding. Any suggestions?
======
tet
It's not too complex but I think this might help:
[http://codecombat.com/](http://codecombat.com/)

~~~
kull
thx

